# "The Lost Child", for orchestra



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Here is my latest piece for orchestra, "The Lost Child."

http://www.box.net/shared/4kbuft787e

André


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

AndreasvanHaren said:


> Here is my latest piece for orchestra, "The Lost Child."
> 
> http://www.box.net/shared/4kbuft787e
> 
> André


This is beautiful, André! The complex interplay of the waltzing strings, keyboard, and percussion creates a sort of whirling "carnival" feeling, like a carousel: and those harp glissandos and 64th(?)-note bells...fantastic effects! It's nuances like those that show your creativity, my friend: I would not have thought of those fine touches.

The title "The Lost Child" is apt: parts of this piece might easily have been featured in the score of _City of Lost Children_, which came to mind as I listened to this.

Your skill as a composer is at the level where you can do film scores--and not just low-budget indie films either, but respectable studio films.

Inspiring work!


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, great you like it. I really hope to get some connection to a film somehow to get my hands dirty on writing some film music.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

It will take more than "hoping," you must actively seek it out.

Have you begun *networking* yet? Getting out and meeting as many people as you can, preferably in the film business. Make friends with people who can help you get into the film scoring field. The "six degrees of separation" principle applies here: someone you meet may know someone who can help you. It's all about who you know.

There is also online networking, which I have used to market my screenplays and novels. The Internet can be a powerful networking tool.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Hey André, Ill listen to your piece in a moment, but youre not from the netherlands by any chance?


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi! Yes, I am actually.


----------



## P The D (Aug 25, 2009)

Mr. Haren, thank you for making this composition available without charge. I quite like this piece. It is something that has a distinct musical texture to it.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

P The D said:


> Mr. Haren, thank you for making this composition available without charge. I quite like this piece. It is something that has a distinct musical texture to it.


You are very welcome! I am happy to read that you like it.

André


----------

